# IBEX insurance have done it again!!



## siobhanwf

Just spent the past two weeks researching car insurance AGAIN!

IBEX insurance have met and beaten every other quote I have had!!!
Including a two months FREE insurance offer from Abbeygate!!!!


DD: (+34) 956 584 645
T: 900 707 000 (From Spain)
T: 800 860 705 (From Portugal)
T: 0845 652 4239 (From United Kingdom)
T: 01 246 7677 (From Ireland)
E: [email protected] OR [email protected]
Expat car insurance in Spain, motor, medical, travel, pet, holiday homes, marine, insurance Spain, Portugal, Gibraltar.


----------



## PETERFC

siobhanwf said:


> Just spent the past two weeks researching car insurance AGAIN!
> 
> IBEX insurance have met and beaten every other quote I have had!!!
> Including a two months FREE insurance offer from Abbeygate!!!!
> 
> 
> DD: (+34) 956 584 645
> T: 900 707 000 (From Spain)
> T: 800 860 705 (From Portugal)
> T: 0845 652 4239 (From United Kingdom)
> T: 01 246 7677 (From Ireland)
> E: [email protected] OR [email protected]
> Expat car insurance in Spain, motor, medical, travel, pet, holiday homes, marine, insurance Spain, Portugal, Gibraltar.


Well said Siobhanwf

Certainly help me when i make my move.

Peterfc soon to be No6afreeman


----------



## siobhanwf

PETERFC said:


> Well said Siobhanwf
> 
> Certainly help me when i make my move.
> 
> Peterfc soon to be No6afreeman




They also now do home coverage for Portugal including EARTHQUAKE COVER!!


I have also found their travel insurance second to none....and that includes a medical problem.... I am a kidney transplant recipient  10.5 years!!!


----------



## John999

Hi siobhanwof
I don’t know how comfortable you are with the Portuguese language. A friend of ours introduced us https://www.okteleseguros.pt/OKPortal/ , Trough CGD bank. Our insurance runs out on the 31 of may, so we are looking for the cheapest insurance on line and for us is still the cheapest we have found. Every case is a different case. For us, ex:
IBEX is 100 Euros more expensive, Direct line is about 200 Euros more expensive and so a few others we checked. Renewing with our company will cost more 120 Euros. We are talking about a Portuguese reg car. These quotations are for new customers, no idea of prices for existing ones


----------



## siobhanwf

John999 said:


> Hi siobhanwof
> I don’t know how comfortable you are with the Portuguese language. A friend of ours introduced us https://www.okteleseguros.pt/OKPortal/ , Trough CGD bank. Our insurance runs out on the 31 of may, so we are looking for the cheapest insurance on line and for us is still the cheapest we have found. Every case is a different case. For us, ex:
> IBEX is 100 Euros more expensive, Direct line is about 200 Euros more expensive and so a few others we checked. Renewing with our company will cost more 120 Euros. We are talking about a Portuguese reg car. These quotations are for new customers, no idea of prices for existing ones


No problem with Portuguese so have trawled the portuguese sites as well John.
We used Zurich (Portugal)when we first came out....FINE until you have an accident!!

When we needed to renew Ibex came up 300 euros CHEAPER than Zurich!! and it is all in english which I admit despite that fact that portuguese isn't a problelm for me is a bonus.

I did look at the site you mentioned while looking IBEX still beat the lot.


----------



## John999

Hi siobhanwof
Depending on our personal details, insurances can be higher or lower then our next door neighbor. Ours for a 2.5 cedi engine, fully com, with 5 years no claim bonus and discount for Deco Protest members comes out 285.90.


----------



## notlongnow

We have gone to Ibex today for a private health quote today. Anyone have any experience of their health insurance in Portugal?

B


----------

